
Samsung’s Smart Helmets Will Make Life Easier for Specially Abled People - nitin_flanker
http://www.whatafuture.com/2016/12/03/samsung-smart-helmets-life-easier-differently-abled/
======
LordWinstanley
>>Specially Abled People

Jeezus!—even the most politically correct yogurt knitter in the world would
want to punch someone, after reading that phrase!

------
zunzun
The fantasy mutants in the X-Men movies are "specially abled". Real people
with actual disabilities are not.

